# My first sling enclosures



## tpduckwa (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey all.  I had the pleasure of picking up 8 G. pulchripes slings from "Tarantulamannc" this evening.  These are my first slings since recently getting into the hobby.  I just wanted to post some pics of the enclosures and get some feedback from the community.  They are little plastic craft boxes about 1.5 x 3.5 inches.  I added some ventilation, substrate and a small plastic leaf to give the little guys some cover.  Let me know what you think!  Constructive criticism is welcomed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice, Nice! They look good, you get 8 G. pulchripes? XD Thats going to be a long growing process. I have 2 myself.




Oops I forgot to read the post, Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed.
No critiscism, but I notice you melt holes in the boxes. I used to do that, but now I have a $9.99 rotary tool and use a 1/16" drill bit and as long as I dont force the bit, and let the drill do all the work I get perfect holes with no melted plastic stuck to the sides. Also, the option of drilling 1/16 holes for sligns and larger diameter drill bits for larger T's is nice and less complicated than using a soldering iron.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice little enclosures. James (Tarantulamannc) is a buddy of mine and a real good guy. I picked up some of those slings as well. Gotta love the Chacos.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice homes for the babies!


----------



## tpduckwa (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!  The slings seem to be quite happy so far


----------



## Porp (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking good. I just ordered 2 of their siblings this morning from tarantulamannc. They will ship Monday. I just setup their homes a few min ago. Can't wait.


----------



## Walk Alone (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great!  I use leaves as hides for the little ones too - nice and lightweight.

IME, _G. pulchripes _are some of the quicker growing _Grammostolas_.  You're really going to enjoy them. Yay for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## houseb (Mar 6, 2012)

We just picked up 8 of their siblings last night.  Here's a pic of one eating mashed baby roach nom nom nom.  





Thanks a bunch to Tarantulamannc for hooking us up with these beautiful babies.


----------



## tpduckwa (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are two new arboreal sling enclosures for my new P. pederseni and P. irminia slings.


----------



## patrick conran (Aug 26, 2012)

How would you go about getting the arboreal boxes you have shown in this thread??


----------



## GreenOasis (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I have seen similar-type boxes at places like Hobby Lobby or Michael (or any craft store)...I think they are often used for collectible baseballs, if I'm not mistaken?  Maybe a sports memorabilia store would also have them.  Might have to get a few myself!


----------



## tpduckwa (Sep 2, 2012)

patrick conran said:


> How would you go about getting the arboreal boxes you have shown in this thread??


each arboreal enclosure is made of two acrylic craft boxes purchased from Michaels. I cut a large hole in each of the lids with a soldering iron w/ a blade attachment. The lids were glued together to form a coupling for the two boxes.  Add a little substrate, cork bark and decor.  Hope this helps!


----------



## longviewsteven (Sep 25, 2012)

I spend a ton of time in my local Hobby Lobby. Great job on the enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

